# I just LOVE my chickens!!!!!



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

what loves scratch grains as much as a chicken? a mouse. what loves to hunt small moving things? chickens! needless to say.....GOT IT!!!!!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Wowza! Do your hens actually kill the mice our is it more relocation? Are certain breeds better than others?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I KNEW there was another reason I needed chickens!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

This was the first mouse that I noticed, they killed and ate it, I dont know if 1 breed is better than another for mice but they all to hunt love small moving things! I cant imagine a banty able to kill mice though, mine are Rode Island Reds


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

My bantam x standard chicken roosters tagged up and killed a small snake. But haven’t seen any of my standard girls or bantam x standard girls do anything like it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

From the breeds of chickens I have owned, Rhode Island Reds are the BEST hunters of live game (true RIR, dark mahogany as in the photo - not the "production reds" that are light red/orange and sometimes passed off as Rhode Island Reds).


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

I assumed I had mutt “Rhode Island Reds” but mine are really dark red and have no black. But they are smaller than some show quality ones as with most my chickens.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Honestly, every breed of chicken I have had will kill anything that can't get away. It makes me feel a bit sad...I just love all living things... but I have not had a single snake in my yard the entire time I have lived in texas while everyone around me has rattlesnakes, etc. Chickens are hard core predators.


----------



## kevinbuck (Mar 28, 2018)

my chickens like to hunt ground moles they will fallow their tunnel and wait for them to pop up and then grab it and run around with it


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

much better than all the baits and traps you can put out for those little buggers, plus it gives them some fun!!!


----------

